# Fishing Tybee mid to late April



## Lead slinger (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello to all. This is my first time on this site, so bear with me while I learn the ropes. I have read the postings on this site for some time and thought I would give it a try. Looking forward to making friends and learning fron you guys.

I plan to visit Tybee in mid April and want to do some pier/surf fishing. Any comments concerning baits, fish that normally are hitting at that time, best surf fishing location and best fisherman's lodging for a week. 

Thanks


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Welcome to the board Leadslinger.

I would say mid-April is the beginning of the PRIME time to fish Tybee Pier..........all the way into June...............of course depending on the weather.

Depending on water temp when you come to visit, you could catch a wide variety of fish. The Whiting will defiantly be biting good by then. Trout, Red fish, Flounder, and Bluefish should be showing. Of course the stingrays will be around. Black Drum will all so be a possibility. Sharks, Spanish Mackerel, Jacks, and Pompano will not have showed by then, but you never know. Oh yea, Sheepshead ought to be around. And of course Lady fish, Puffers, Spots, Yellow tail, and Spade fish might be here to.

Bait- I use the following, depending on what fish I'm targeting, live shrimp, FRESH dead shrimp, mudd minnows, fiddler crabs, and live/dead finger mullet. And artificial at times.

Surf fishing- There is not a lot of surf fishing going on at Tybee (mostly cause of the large number of people on the beach). But you can surf fish here. I recommend ether the extreme north end or the extreme south end. Both have jetties and few people. The north end is where the Savannah river and Lazzarato creek dump into the ocean. The south end is where Tybee creek dumps in. Expect strong currents at the south end. I don't surf fish much but if I did I would go to the north end.

Place to stay- Well we got cheap to expensive and/or close to the pier and not. Need more info to help you there.


----------



## Lead slinger (Mar 16, 2005)

*Thanks Fatback*

I appreciate the information. I am looking forward to fishing Tybee. This will be my first time to fish there.


----------



## Lead slinger (Mar 16, 2005)

*Fatback*

Still looking for a place to stay while down fishing Tybee pier. Want something that has a reasonable rate and clean and safe. My brother-in-law and his wife will be there so I will be batching. Can't handle these 128.00/night motel rates. We will not mind driving to get to the pier.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

L.S.,
Try the camp grounds. I believe it's Rivers End camp ground. They are nice and have showers
plus they are on the island. You'll appreciate the price two.They also have cottages that are reasonable. The number is 1-912-786-5518, no my memory is not that good. I called yesterday to reserve a cottage






Lead slinger said:


> Still looking for a place to stay while down fishing Tybee pier. Want something that has a reasonable rate and clean and safe. My brother-in-law and his wife will be there so I will be batching. Can't handle these 128.00/night motel rates. We will not mind driving to get to the pier.
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Once you get off Tybee there isn't another hotel for miles and miles, just residential areas and marshes. They've got a racket out there and they know it. So you have the choice of staying in Savannah which is about 35-40 minutes from Tybee with good traffic or letting the Tybee folks take you to the cleaners.


----------

